# Intel CPU Ucode loading error



## valtea (Nov 6, 2007)

i have recently built a pc (upgraded my mobo and processor rather). i use asus p5pe-vm and intel dual core E2140 LGA775 1.60ghz. upon bootng i get 'Intel CPU Ucode loading error' and i had to press f1. then after sometimes my system turns off automatically even before windows load. 
kindly help.
i have reseted my cmos too.


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Nov 6, 2007)

Update your mobo BIOS and it should solve your problem.


----------



## valtea (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks alot. i did that... and my smps too was giving some problem (the automatic switching off etc...) now its fixed


----------



## sgurnani (Jul 3, 2008)

I just upgraded my PC with the new processor Intel E7200 2.53 Ghz Core 2 Duo 45nm with motherboard ASUS P5LD2 & am getting this error even after formatting for Win Xp Sp2

The remaining of my configuration has remained same except for the processor; have no clue what to do..some forums said to upgrade bios & check CMOS battery..but what are these other errors, I haven't done any overclocking!>!?!?! Am I supposed to overclock my motherboard,  is that recommended or safe? 

Also at the moment there is no Windows XP on it as I formatted it earlier & the time it asks you to reboot when done formatting my computer shuts off before installing XP. No issues I turn it on to install XP again towards the end it asks u to reboot and again my comp shuts off. Thereafter I have to pretty much go thru the procedure again....


PLEASE PLEASE HELP!!!

Intel CPU uCode loading error
CPU Over Voltage Error!
Overcl****ing failed or Overvoltage failed! Please enter Setup to re-configure your system
Press F1 to Run SETUP
Press F2 to load default values and continue

My Comp Config:
CPU
Intel Core 2 Duo 2.53 Ghz E7200 45nm 

Motherboard
Asus P5LD2 

Memory
Corsair 2GB 

Graphics Card
Geforce 8600GT

 Hard Drive
Seagate SATA 160, Seagate SATA 1TB, Samsung 80GB 

Sound Card
Turtle Beach Voyetra 

Power Supply
VIP 350w 

Case
VIP 

OS
Windows XP Pro SP2 

Monitor
Dell Ultra Sharp 22" Wide




The previous configuration was only a different processor which was the Intel Core 2 Duo 1.86 ghz, I am unaware of the model number at the moment though but it was a 65nm processor.

Please help, how do I upgrade the BIOS if Windows XP cannot install? Do I need to overclock?


----------



## hellgate (Jul 3, 2008)

u can update bios by booting in dos from pen drive.


----------



## RexRazr (Jul 3, 2008)

@sgurnani

ur PSU is way too inadequate for ur system...try booting ur PC with at least a decent 450w PSU and also update the BIOS


----------



## sgurnani (Jul 4, 2008)

I finally managed to install Windows XP and updated to the latest ASUS bios as specified on the website. But I'm still getting errors:
Intel CPU uCode loading error
CPU Over Voltage Error!
Overcl****ing failed or Overvoltage failed! Please enter Setup to re-configure your system
Press F1 to Run SETUP
Press F2 to load default values and continue

Also a new problem is happening since 2 days before I installed Windows XP. Each time the computer needs to be restarted be it for formatting, installing or software updates; the computer goes off, it doesn't restart. One has to manually turn on the PC and Windows does not initialize itself without choosing an option F1 or F2 for Bios (see error above)

Please please help.. I have to still try the power supply change.


----------

